# Wheat Malt Hwe Numbers



## wobbly (1/12/05)

This question may well have been addressed before but I have been unable to find any refference

I have found refference to the HWE number for most malts ,DME, LME, Sugar etc but have not been able to find any numbers for Basic Wheat Malt.

Can any one help?


----------



## jayse (1/12/05)

wheat malt is quite high according to the numbers i have here.
JWM wheat malt 334.13


Jayse


----------



## wobbly (1/12/05)

Thanks

Never thought of the obviouse place to enquire


----------

